# Sajica 24ct gold with spilurus



## ric (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi

I found both of the above in my lfs, what the difference between a normal sajica and the 24ct gold type also could i keep one with a single spilurus (blue eyed cichlid) in my 6.5ft community tank or am i asking for trouble?

cheers ric :roll: :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have never heard of the Gold variety being called 24Ct but its the samething. It must just be that store. Anyway, the regular Sajica and Gold Sajica are the same species just different coloration. Like Pink Convicts to Regular Convicts. Sajica are VERY mild in temper and can easily be pushed around. I think though that the spilurus (blue eyed cichlid) and Sajica will get along just fine. And especially in a 6 foot tank!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't know if the spilurus are anything like the cutteri, the sajica may not be able to hold their own. But again, every fish is an individual and it really comes down to the personalities involved.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

What are the other inhabitants of the tank? 6.5 ft is a lot of length - unless of course you have a dovii or umbee or something... In which case adding anything else may be asking for trouble :lol:


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

My sajica are fairly aggressive. I had a pair spawn in a 75G (48"x18" footprint) tank and they several beat the other male and two female sajica in the tank with them. In a 6.5ft tank I think a pair would be fine, though.

My cutteri are fairly aggressive and have claimed half of a 125G (72"x18" footprint) tank, forcing 3 longimanus. 3 nicaraguensis, and 2 Honduran red points to share the other half of the tank.


----------



## ric (Apr 23, 2008)

hi

I have a pair of blue acaras (3"), 3 male kribs some plecs,loaches and some cardinals all getting along fine but due to already having a breeding pair i thought it be best just to add couple of single cichlids for a bit of variation.
On the profile pages it gives the exact same description for them, single ones work well in community tanks so i thought maybe one of each as both are nice fish.

Any suggestion are welcome, other cichlid *** found are firemouths, laetacara thayeri, rainbows, salvini, nics, acarichthys heckelii and geophagus tapajos.

cheers again ric


----------

